# Excited about home birth



## Whatme

Well... I found out I was pregnant TODAY! Lol.. this will be my 5th pregnancy, all hospital births, and I said my last pregnancy I wanted a hb but was told no by my consultant as I get high blood pressure, not super high, and never treated or hospitalised, all super straight forward births, with no pain relief, I know I got this! So Im going for Home birth this time. 

As well I was super anxious with my last hospital birth regarding childcare, we really struggled with the kids, and everybody was on edge, regarding my stay in hospital, and it would be most excellent to be at home.


----------



## sevenofnine

Congrats!

I desperately want a home birth or birth center birth but had super high BP last time and its already going up now! Frustrating as Im active, eat great, am not overweight, etc. So annoying!!!

I hope you get your home birth!


----------



## Whatme

sevenofnine said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I desperately want a home birth or birth center birth but had super high BP last time and its already going up now! Frustrating as Im active, eat great, am not overweight, etc. So annoying!!!
> 
> I hope you get your home birth!

Im the same, I feel well, never had any issues regarding health, but in the last 3 weeks 36/37 onwards, it just goes up.. we will see!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ahh I hope you get your home birth for your last baby!! I'm sorry you have health issues that might put that at risk. I will most likely get GD so I really need to manage it with diet, if I need insulin that will put me out of the home birth. We are most likely done too so I would really like my last one to be at home!!


----------



## sevenofnine

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ahh I hope you get your home birth for your last baby!! I'm sorry you have health issues that might put that at risk. I will most likely get GD so I really need to manage it with diet, if I need insulin that will put me out of the home birth. We are most likely done too so I would really like my last one to be at home!!

Isn't it frustrating when our bodies don't behave??


----------



## Whatme

The thing is I know I can do it, and I believe thats half the battle, I want to birth at home so badly, but Im trying not to focus on it too much at this early stage as I dont want it to totally consume my pregnancy.


----------



## Ele3085

Congratulations . I want to do a home birth as well : )


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Congrats hun you I have everything crossed for you that you get your homebirth!!! 
I had one with my second and it was incredible then third was an induction due to placental abruption so no hospital would put me in their homebirth program this time but I have just found a independent midwife that is willing take me at a discounted price and a year to pay off her fees!!!! I am so hoping hubby gets on board and I can have my last baby at home!!! 
Homebirth is truely an amazing experience!!!


----------



## Jasen

Presently I'm 26 weeks pregnant and this time desperately want home or natural birth despite going through operate 2nd time in a row.


----------

